# سلسلة مقالات قصيرة عن الروح القدس ـ أبونا متى المسكين - أسبقية الروح



## sallymessiha (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلسلة مقالات قصيرة عن الروح القدس ـ أبونا متى المسكين*


*أسبقية الروح*​



قبل أن يقول الله : "ليكن نور" كان روح الله يرف على وجه المياه. لقد كان الروح هو المفتاح الأول الذى انبعث منه صوت فى الكون وللنفس البشرية. لم يكن هناك فائدة من حضور النور، ما لم يكن الروح أولاً. فالنور لا يجعل وجه المياه سعيداً، ما لم ترف الحياة 
 عليه.

 إن النور هو فى الخارج فقط، أما الروح فمكان راحته فى الداخل حيث تنبعث السعادة من العمق. 
 هكذا أيضاً من العبث أن تحيطنى بالنور والعشب وطير السماء وسمك البحر، بل حتى ولو بلغت القمة فى علاقتى مع إخوتى البشر الذين خُلقوا على صورة الله، فلن تكون هناك سعادة فى أعماقى، ما لم يرف الروح على وجه نفسى.

 إن ما يجعلنى سعيداً ليس ما أحصل عليه، بل ما أكونه، وما أكونه أنا هو الروح !! إذن، فقد كان من الضرورة حضور الروح قبل كل هبات الله: قبل النور، وقبل الجلد، وقبل كل خليقة، وقبل عشب الحقل. وكما أنه من الحسن أن يسبق فرح الحياة فى القلب الفرح 
 بالكون، هكذا قبل أن يقوم النور يجب أن يرف روح الله على وجه المياه.



_أيها __الروح الإلهى الذى سبق نسيمك كل الأشياء،_

_إننى، __بجهل، أسعى لأقلب ترتيب أعمالك،_

_إننى __أسأل عن الأشياء قبل أن أسأل عنك._

_إننى قبل __أن أطلبك، أسعى فى طلب النور والشمس والقمر والنجوم والعشب الأخضر وطير السماء __وحيوان الأرض ووجوه الناس._

_لقد نسيت __أن النور بدونك لا يكون، والحشائش لا تنمو، والطيور والحيوانات لا __توجد._

_تعال انت __بنفسك فى قلبى قبل كل شئ، ورف على وجه المياه._

_لتُعط __النور حقيقته ومعناه، وللحشائش قوتها ونفعها، وللطير والحيوان أُلفته وصحبته __معى._

_تعال __واجعلنى أرى صورة الله التى فى الإنسان، فأطلبها قبل أن أطلبه، وأحبها فأحبه، __وأكرمها فى كل وجه، فأجد الفرح والسلام._

_فبدونك، __أيام خليقتى هى أمسية حزينة، بدون صباح، ولكن عندما تتحرك على وجه المياه سوف يشرق _


_فى قلبى سبت الخلود الذى لا يغشاه ليل!._​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

رااااااااااائع جدا يا سالى 
ميرررررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sallymessiha (3 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى مرورك الغالى*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا

للموضوع الرااائع


الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## sallymessiha (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ميرسى استاذى لمرورك ومحبتك


----------

